# Big fish in my little tin boat today :-)



## Fish Chris (Nov 12, 2007)

And the release. This shot cropped to a nice verticle shot, but for this forum, I figured you guys would want the full boat shot 





That's a big one, huh ? 

Peace,
Fish


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2007)

Holy smokes! What kind of fish is that? What did you catch it on!

I love the setup of your boat!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice Sturgeon - that is what tin boats are for


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 13, 2007)

Good Lord, I think I would have crapped my pants landing a fish of that size. Nice job.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 13, 2007)

Impressive. Did she jump? I seen those things leap like tarpon on TV.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 13, 2007)

Great looking (and huge) fish.....lucky you were wearing your life jacket.... By the way, what is it you have in those four coolers???????


----------



## pbw (Nov 13, 2007)

Dude how much did that pig weigh?


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> Great looking (and huge) fish.....lucky you were wearing your life jacket.... By the way, what is it you have in those four coolers???????




The Big one is food, And the rest are Beers....different flavors. He has it set up like that so he does not have to travel to far to get one.....Fish Chris covers all the angles! :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 13, 2007)

A man after my own heart, but it looks to me like too much food??? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> A man after my own heart, but it looks to me like too much food??? :lol:



I think he camps out on his boat....Goes out for days in pursuit of whales like that!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 13, 2007)

If that's the case, may "some" food is appropriate?? But, shouldn't he have larger beer coolers???


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 13, 2007)

That is an incredible fish, I can't imagine fighting that thing. I definatly have to try out sturgeon sometime they are so cool. Your boat is badass too, looks great and looks to function even better. Nice job.

I can't drink at all when I fish, how would you bring a fish like that in all drunk, especially in a small boat? I would definately be in the water.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

Fish Chris,
The Fishfinder off the side of the boat? What kind is it, and what do you think of it? It seems Like that would be perfect off a crawdad for tiny kettle ponds.


----------



## Fish Chris (Nov 13, 2007)

As a matter of fact nicdicarlo, it went "completely airborn" right after the hookset. That was the only jump though. I've heard of them jumping repeatedly, after being hooked.

Hey FishingCop, no "luck" about the life jacket.... I put that auto inflatable PFD on at the ramp, at the start of every trip, and I don't ever take it off until I get back to the ramp, at the end of the day...... and I would do this regardless of the size of the boat. I think some guys feel like wearing a PFD makes them look like a wimp..... I think it makes me look "smart" 

Only 3 coolers (and my Pelican camera case) 1 cooler is food. 1 cooler is bait. And the big cooler is my trophy Largemouth bass livewell, which also doubles as my live bait well for Striper baits (Split Tails). Fortunately, I don't drink, as the last thing I need is another darn icebox ! 

PBW, 82" and aproximately 165 lbs.

Anyway, thanks again. Fixing to go try it again. If I'm lucky, maybe I will catch a "big one" this time ;-)

Peace,
Fish


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 13, 2007)

Fish Chris,

Smart man for the PFD, nothing wimpy looking about it (or the fish). I'm not sure I even know any fishermen who don't have a beer cooler on the boat :? Nice to meet you    Good luck on catching the "BIG one"....


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 13, 2007)

Monster sturgeon! You could have told me it weighed 400 and I wouldn't have doubted you. That boat is amazing too. Looks like a duck hunting boat. Did you catch that in California? (I think I read thats where you're from in another post, maybe I'm crazy) It's rumored there are some monster sturgeon in my local lake (Murray) that have been trapped in since it was dammed close to 80 years ago but I'm pretty sure few or none have been caught. What did you catch it on? Once again, nice fish


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent fish! Who took the pictures?


----------



## Fish Chris (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Fishinsmylife, yes, I'm from up here in Nor Cal. Caught this one in the California Delta. We do have some big ones up here 

They found one dead (probably of old age) about 20 years ago, right out here in the same waters I fish, which was 14 feet long, and an estimated 1300 lbs ! I personally believe there are a good handful of these fish swimming around out here in the 500 to 800 lb range, and maybe even a couple 1000 lb'ers...... It's just that when they get hooked, they almost never get landed. But just let me hook one of them ;-) I'll either land it, or die trying !

Hey Gamefisher, a lady in another boat with her husband. I think she did a good job, and the camera did well too...... If only that icebox wasn't chopping the tail..... and if only I still had had enough energy to pick it up about another foot higher.... But that was all I could do. 
Oh well. That's just the logistics of trying to get a good photo of a big fish..... and of course being as easy on the fish, as possible, also.

Peace,
Fish


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice catch Mr. Fish Chris, what was the weapon of choice, what size line were you useing, rod and reel and were you targeting the sturgeon, come on now we dont hold back here at the TB


----------



## little anth (Nov 14, 2007)

where u after stergon or something else. what lb test line??bait? ect


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice fish thats awesome i like your boat too nice job


----------



## Fish Chris (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I was fishing specifically for Sturgeon. My rod is an 8ft Okuma designed for throwing swimbaits (popular out here in Cali for our big trout-eating Largemouths). My reel is an Okuma Enduron, filled with about 270 yards of 50 lb braid, and then I use a 130 lb test braided leader, and a 5/0 or 6/0 Owner hook. Bait was Salmon roe.

These things sure are a blast to catch, and SOOOO strong ! Whooo Hooo ! 

Peace,
Fish


----------



## micropterus (Nov 17, 2007)

How the heck did you get that in your boat?? You should have just put a harness on it and let him pull your boat around.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

micropterus said:


> How the heck did you get that in your boat?? You should have just put a harness on it and let him pull your boat around.



LMAO!


----------

